# Is there a way to see a breakdown of your ratings?



## JaneBond462 (Mar 12, 2016)

When I opened my pay summary email this morning, I saw that I have a 4.6 rating. Yet on the Partner app, it shows my rating as 5.0. I have 26 lifetime trips, 21 rated trips and 19 of those are 5 star. Last week, I had 7 rides.

I can't find a way to see what ratings for individual rides are. Is there one? Also, how do you go about disputing an unwarranted low rating?

Thanks!


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

I've looked, too. It's nowhere in the app or on partners.uber.com that I can find. And that probably means you'll never see it without a court order. (And seriously, the last thing they want to do is tell you which rider gave you that sub-par 4-star rating! You might retaliate.)

Uber holds us accountable for pax ratings, cancellation rates, and acceptance rates.

But, try to see any of the underlying data—how hard can it be to show a driver his trip requests accepted and rejected for a week? It's the simplest database query!—and you're met with "Sorry, I don't have that information available." (That was the 19th message in a thread with 3 different CSRs.)

So, they'll tell us our ratings and rates. Our job is to shut up and make money for Uber. Period.


----------



## JaneBond462 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you for responding.
How could we retaliate? Drivers have no way to contact passengers after a ride is complete, correct? 
I emailed Uber customer service asking this same thing. Based on the few interactions I've had with them, I should have a reply in November.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

JaneBond462 said:


> When I opened my pay summary email this morning, I saw that I have a 4.6 rating. Yet on the Partner app, it shows my rating as 5.0. I have 26 lifetime trips, 21 rated trips and 19 of those are 5 star. Last week, I had 7 rides.
> 
> I can't find a way to see what ratings for individual rides are. Is there one? Also, how do you go about disputing an unwarranted low rating?
> 
> Thanks!


Your partner app shows your total overall rating. Your weekly email contains the ratings for only that week (unless you go to bottom of the email that shows "overall" total rating in a small column). That being said, this still doesn't mesh if it still says you have a 5.0; maybe the partner app hasn't updated yet. Confused.

There is no way to see who gave you a certain rating. Customer service will not tell you. One would assume this is to protect riders from retaliation by people taking ratings too seriously, I usually have a good intuition as to who rated what though. Also know that riders can rate you long after they rode with you thus muddying the waters even more...


----------



## JaneBond462 (Mar 12, 2016)

So, my 4.6 is based on the 7 rides last week while the 5.0 is based on my overall total of 19 5-star ratings out of 21 rated trips. Gotcha. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The rating system sucks, is unfair, arbitrary and capricious. They are not going to change it. If you search ratings on here you will be overwhelmed with the number of posts, way people have been screwed, ... it's a fact of life. As long as you are over 4.6 (and that gets easier as you have more rides) you will be fine. 

I get a fair amount of repeat business and I "know" where I dropped someone off. If I wanted to retaliate, it wouldn't be hard. That's why they don't want you to know individual ratings. Unfortunately they will still match you with someone who has given you a bad rating in the past (unlike Lyft, 3 star or less and you never see the person again).


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Well I am a new driver to this wonder world of Ubinski , and I can already see that this company has no respect for any of us drivers and they could care-less about how we feel. It's a complete shame how these idiotic ratings work. It is comical how they operate this outfit, but I guess it's a way to make extra money on a part-time basis which is why I have enrolled in the Uber-nation. So I guess we just have to deal with all the greed from the top and watch them roll in their billions of dollars why we worry about our ratings.

Hello all and i'm enjoying reading all the information from all of you.


----------

